# Definition of ripped check this guy out



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

He bloody ripped to the point he kind looks a bit anarexic or is it just me. Still to get this level of bodyfat is some doing. Any idea what percentage body fat he is??

www.*scottalexander*.tv


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Link doesn't work for me fella.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Here:

http://www.scottalexander.tv/

Also he was on a doc as britains vainest man. Dutch scott knows him well (I think)

He uses a lot of growth hormone and you can see him on youtube talking about it

Just google scott alexander plenty of info!


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

he is in incredible shape! alot of hard work to look like that, more than you think


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

cut and paste the full link because the .tv part isnt recognised on here for sone reason.

done. cheers crouchmagic


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

wow.. maybe less muscle than i personally like, but I bet he gets laid more than most people (def WAY more than me!!!)... its the kind of physique most girls drool over..


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> wow.. maybe less muscle than i personally like, but I bet he gets laid more than most people (def WAY more than me!!!)... its the kind of physique most girls drool over..


He's huge in other pictures, have a look at the older media on him


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

anyone know what gym he trains at?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

L00NEY said:


> anyone know what gym he trains at?


probably his own he's that rich lol


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks well.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

My fvcking god how gay are those pics,

He reminds me of ben stiller in Zoolander with that pout

Great physique though,


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

He looks hungry, some one give him a cheese burger

GREAT SHAPE BLAH BLAH dont give a **** he looks skinny

Edit, in his other pictures he doesnt look "as skinny" still a massive **** for shaving a line in his eyebrow though


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I have actually met him, when he was in the area he used to some to Total Fitness in his Lambo...

He's actually pretty sound, but he clearly has mental issues.. he always goes on about No1 (himself) and has No1 tattooed on him

Although he is wedged, he also drives a Rolls Royce.. he has had some work done on his face since i last seen him


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

just went on youtube and stuck his name in.

The vids are bloody cringeworthy.

He was much bigger, and looked better, in them though.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> He looks hungry, some one give him a cheese burger
> 
> GREAT SHAPE BLAH BLAH dont give a **** he looks skinny
> 
> Edit, in his other pictures he doesnt look "as skinny" still a massive **** for shaving a line in his eyebrow though


Lol looks like a bit of jealousy there mate?.. a shredded and hansom millionaire :whistling:


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Doesnt look like he trains legs much!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol looks like a bit of jealousy there mate?.. a shredded and hansom millionaire :whistling:


OK I'm jealous.. if he does girls, not taking my girl near him, if he does boys, I'm not going near him! LOL


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol looks like a bit of jealousy there mate?.. a shredded and hansom millionaire :whistling:


Damn your onto me, the reason i try to get so big and strong is because i secretly want to be a skinny (possibly self obessed) **** 

Fat, bloat and strong is the only way to live life


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks awesome in my opinion. Would do anything to have a physique like that and calling him skinny, come on he is hardly skinny is he......


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Damn your onto me, the reason i try to get so big and strong is because i secretly want to be a skinny (possibly self obessed) ****
> 
> Fat, bloat and strong is the only way to live life


Lol he's actually an interesting bloke, have a look at his life:





 this was 2006

You can see he has had work done his face recently, defo cheek bones etc


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

if looking like this gets me millions of pounds and a lambo then quite frankly i'd be happy to be that "skinny"


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Has he had botox?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

milner575 said:


> if looking like this gets me millions of pounds and a lambo then quite frankly i'd be happy to be that "skinny"


Im pretty sure its his business adventurs and not the 70,0000 crunches he has done that made him rich


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Musta been hard work to look like that, tho i think he looks a little ill in some of the pictures lol.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Looks awesome in my opinion. Would do anything to have a physique like that and calling him skinny, come on he is hardly skinny is he......


He looks skinny to me.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yeh sorry, i dont like his body at all. its just not my taste.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

milner575 said:


> if looking like this gets me millions of pounds and a lambo then quite frankly i'd be happy to be that "skinny"


Its not his body that makes him his doe, although he does make a bit from a nutrition / personal training solution firm

He's an international businessman has probably the best apartment in manchester, a villa in spain

He has done very well for himself, people may think he's a cnut but he's a clever bloke although a bit deluded

Lol watch from 5:00min to 6:45.. just goes on about dogh


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

any time I see one of these wee pricks it makes me wish I had run some tren and ripped it up again.

**must think about the future**


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Whats wrong with his face!!!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

caption this lol


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

He looks discusting lol, people shouldnt be that thin. Im the same with those ''size zero supermodels'' its not attractive its just pretty sickening.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

skinny cnut..... any one can be small and skinny but its tough work being big and that shape! no respect for the skinny tosser in future if your gna post up pics of lean guy's make sure they have muscle or fuk off.... this is a bodybuilding forum not skinny cnut forum..... although with the members of this board these days you wouldn't know


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

That guy is RIPPED! Looks a bit freaky though! not the body shape id personally like to have (LOL yeah right, id still rather have his body than mine in a shot...) but personally id like to be a bit wider, not such a small waist either, he is an animal though haha! decent website that, sideways scrolling is where its at!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SteamRod said:


> caption this lol


ok

skiny cnut cant find his laptop


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> skinny cnut..... any one can be small and skinny but its tough work being big and that shape! no respect for the skinny tosser in future if your gna post up pics of lean guy's make sure they have muscle or fuk off.... this is a bodybuilding forum not skinny cnut forum..... *although with the members of this board these days you wouldn't know*


 :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok
> 
> skiny cnut cant find his laptop


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> caption this lol


Guy finally comes out of coma with severe muscle atrophy!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Youve got to be ****ing kidding me, that face is to zoolander


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> caption this lol


bedding it like beckham?

waiting for beckham to bend it?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

or guy cant find boxers to fit?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> He looks discusting lol, people shouldnt be that thin. Im the same with those ''size zero supermodels'' its not attractive its just pretty sickening.


I have never seen him like that and have seen him about, he only diets down like that for photo shoots


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok best caption is

WTF!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> or guy cant find boxers to fit?


i think they are briefs mate. He's just so thin they hang like boxers.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> I have never seen him like that and have seen him about, he only diets down like that for photo shoots


Would you??


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

god damn it your right!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

tall and lean

skinny in bodybuilding terms i guess


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

would rather bum jaycutler then him though- its racing snake muscle- not real beef


----------



## TVRTUSCAN (Nov 5, 2008)

Ive just watched a youtube clip of him on a money programme. All I could think of when I saw his face was David Walliams or George Lucas in one of there scenes. His face looked so plastic and fake it scared me.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

always comes accross as abit arrogant, preferred the look when he was bigger but his face has always been ****ed up....

doubt he gives a **** what we all think though


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Great physique tbh. Dread to think what sort of work went into getting to that bodyfat. He prob gets all the ladies with the body and bank balance but from that video someone posted his face is seriously ****ed up. Right ugly bastard!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

vlb said:


> always comes accross as abit arrogant, preferred the look when he was bigger but his face has always been ****ed up....
> 
> doubt he gives a **** what we all think though


Haha, exactly my thoughts. Tbf he's done very well for himself and I'm extremly jealous!

He is an ugly c*nt though! There must have been some good photoshopping in those pics on his website that's all I can say. lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I wouldn't mind being a tenna poorer than him


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

I got introduced to him years ago in London and he does not look like that facially - he looks a hell of a lot older, that is possible the most photoshopped pic I have ever seen, it looks nothing like him IMO!!! He is ripped


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

got to be honest its the kind of body i aspire to have


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

tuktuk said:


> got to be honest its the kind of body i aspire to have


Suggest you join the MENS HEALTH forum then


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

To be fair he never claimed to be a bodybuilder, and he's not a member on the forum so the jibes about him being a skinny ****er who needs to grow aint really justified.....

Jibes about him being a stuck up pr1ck prob are, but as stated, I dont think mr Alexander really gives a rats......

I think as far as joe public goes he has got the sort of look that goes well with fitted Italian clothes and designer clober, fat roided up UK-M'ers would never afford and fit in too it, so for him its a good look. Plus birds do prefer that boy band look.....


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

He works out, fair play to him


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fvck me, he must be hungry getting into that kind of condition!


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Woudn't mind his cash or his lass, she looks in fine fettle


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't know what planet you guys are on? Calling this skinny:










Probs in better shape there than most that compete.....

As i said before he doesn't hold this condition, in fact he's normally about 20-30lbs heavier


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Whilst I admire the level of conditioning, thats about the gayest picture I've ever laid my eyes upon.

As a man, I'd be embarrassed to even manipulate my face into that pathetic pout


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

christ!you just want to feed him.he looks about 10 st in that pic. 

it looks a bit touched up tho?


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> I don't know what planet you guys are on? Calling this skinny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a look I like, but I agree with what your saying.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

CJones said:


> Whilst I admire the level of conditioning, thats about the gayest picture I've ever laid my eyes upon.
> 
> As a man, I'd be embarrassed to even manipulate my face into that pathetic pout


hit the nail on the head.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

CJones said:


> Whilst I admire the level of conditioning, *thats about the gayest picture I've ever laid my eyes upon.*
> 
> As a man, I'd be embarrassed to even manipulate my face into that pathetic pout


its been pulled from someones w4nk bank for sure. :lol:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Mal, not talking about yourself in the 3rd person again are you :whistling:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i think the guy is lean with some good seperation in the abs area but wouldnt say he was ripped


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> hit the nail on the head.


totally agree with this .......


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

he looks good (from the neck down), and it's taken a lot of hard work, so kudos to him

not my preference of size/shape though

suspect the girlfriend is a front


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> I don't know what planet you guys are on? Calling this skinny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was one of the first to post 'skinny'. Look at the(lack of) thickness of his chest and delts from the side,13-14" arms,probably sub 70kg.I won't even mention drainpipes for legs,and remember cameras can make you look heavier.

Condition excellent,but it's not bodybuilding,unless you're talking BNBF bantamweights and as a multi millionaire he won't be taking Chinese bluetop,as much norditropin HGH or similar pharma as he wants,which won't make getting that condition a cake walk but will certainly make it easier.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

fair play to him some of my mates looked like that with a **** load of mephedrone. They just needed a tan and no jokw they would of been similar. though smellier.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

each to their own i guess but i wouldnt want to look like that


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

He needs to be 2 stone heavier but good condition though fairplay


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

SteamRod said:


> fair play to him some of my mates looked like that with a **** load of mephedrone. They just needed a tan and no jokw they would of been similar. though smellier.


lmao!! That reminds me,i spent 3 months in Maui in '95,in the apartments opposite there were some crystal meth addicts,up night and day,never ate.they didn't look that different from his look


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> I was one of the first to post 'skinny'. Look at the(lack of) thickness of his chest and delts from the side,13-14" arms,probably sub 70kg.I won't even mention drainpipes for legs,and remember cameras can make you look heavier.
> 
> Condition excellent,but it's not bodybuilding,unless you're talking BNBF bantamweights and as a multi millionaire he won't be taking Chinese bluetop,as much norditropin HGH or similar pharma as he wants,which won't make getting that condition a cake walk but will certainly make it easier.


Lol 13/14" arms? I have seen him in a t shirt bud, more like 18/19" these pics are massively under weight pics but even there he's no way u70kg, and as i said you'll never see him about like that... just like you'd never see Jay Cutler walking about at 5% bf unless he had a show coming up, not defending him for any reason other than the fact that i have seen him out and about a few times and he's like 6ft 5 and usually 100kg +


----------



## BenderRodriguez (Nov 29, 2010)

I typed his name into google and a load of pictures of some black gay porn star came up:eek:


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Whats wrong with his gob ... has he had a stroke?


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

I knew those photos reminded me of someone.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

good condition guys, don't know why you guys called him skinny must be jealousy


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

the thing is alot of the big guys that would call him skinny proberly wouldnt have that much lean tissue if they cut right down...water and fat doesnt count.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

No denying he's in great shape.

The only problem is his face is seriously fckd.


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

Bet he's never done a squat in his life


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

He's in top shape.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

CoffeeFiend said:


> He looks discusting lol, people shouldnt be that thin. Im the same with those ''size zero supermodels'' its not attractive its just pretty sickening.


I bet he's not bothered when the mags are phoning him up offering him £100K for a photo shoot deal.


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

BenderRodriguez said:


> I typed his name into google and a load of pictures of some black gay porn star came up:eek:


Likely story!!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

blackbeard said:


> lmao!! That reminds me,i spent 3 months in Maui in '95,in the apartments opposite there were some crystal meth addicts,up night and day,never ate.they didn't look that different from his look


lol,

I dont think he is aesthetic at all far from it if he didnt have a tan I would go as far as to say morbid.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

I think he is in great shape,wouldnt mind having a body lik ethat myself, i called the misses over and showed her the picture's, and she agreed with me , she nearly came in her panties but im sure she did, because im near sure that i heard a wee pop,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I admire anyone who can get in shape but really not my bag at all.....

IMO he's an odd looking bloke BUT l bet he gets plenty of women...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

cultivator said:


> I think he is in great shape,wouldnt mind having a body lik ethat myself, i called the misses over and showed her the picture's, and she agreed with me , she nearly came in her panties but im sure she did, because im near sure that i heard a wee pop,


yeah few girls around my computer had same reaction..


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks ripped to fcuk to me.

But with any of these threads on here,if he ain't big it gets a slatting but you can't argue on him getting down to that level.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Reminds me very much of Tom or Pelayo as he's known on here...


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Reminds me very much of Tom or Pelayo as he's known on here...


 :lol: I'm sure he'll love that mate Isn't he about 17 stone or something?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DNC said:


> :lol: I'm sure he'll love that mate Isn't he about 17 stone or something?


Nah mate he's no where near TBH l meant facially anyway ...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

whatever he does, he sure as sh1t knows what hes doing judging by that picture regardless of wether he appeals to you or not.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> this is in two parts one, critical and one as me
> 
> as me:
> 
> ...


well said.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I think some people on here need to go back to school and understand the difference between someone whos skinny and someone whos in super athletic shape


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> this is in two parts one, critical and one as me
> 
> as me:
> 
> ...


Great post, i can't believe people were just calling basically him a cnut for no reason... sheer jealousy, he is in good shape and isn't small by anyones standards.. Its amazing how when people have something good in their life, others who don't will feel the need to put them down instantly and yes its amazing when they say "yeah and money don't matter too, money if nothing" and they proceed to stack shelves and post a thread 2 days later saying "i hate my life, i hate work"

The jealous are troublesome to others, but a torment to themselves. ~William Penn, Some Fruits of Solitude, 1693


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Seems like an alright guy.

Check the video 5.12, also 5.43 look at all the supplements. Seems serious about having a great physique.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

hang on a minute..... I regognise this guy, im pretty sure he was on a itv documentry a few years ago about the richest people in Britain, he went to Bulgaria looking for property or something and had all the birds in the bar round him.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

IMO he's one lucky fcuker , i'd happyly swap my life for his,lol


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Still think he needs a good steak dont give a **** if im "immature" or "jealous"

He looks skinny to me


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> *Still think he needs a good steak *dont give a **** if im "immature" or "jealous"
> 
> He looks skinny to me


He's a nutricional guru... no offense but one of his businesses is about tailoring nutrition for the top end people / celebs, so don't worry its not that he's skipping meals lol.. And im gonna start a thread about jealousy now but lol its not aimed at you in particular marco, just think it will be a good follow up from this thread


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok i keep reading he is not a bber...... well no clearly not but at the same time his pic has been up loaded to a bbing site by some one who wanted to bum him! what has been said was more aimed at the guy who posted the 1st pic and made the thread, as he is on a bbing forum (there for you would think he is in to bbing) and is impressed by this look..... well if you are in to bbing and are impressed by this (fair play he is lean but that is it) and if this is what you aspire to look like i dnt quite know why you would be on a bbing site.... maybe a fitness site or some thing but bbing?.....

and all this bolox about how much pussy he gets and much money he makes..... wtf has that got to do with what this thread was about? it was about how lean he is so i could not give a poo about how rich he is or how much pussy he gets i am not jealous of any of this as i didnt even know this when i made my post's

at the end of the day the op posted this guy's pics and my opinion was said to the op as he gave his opinion too.....

he is rich..... yea but that was not the issue it was that he is imo skinny, i dnt give a poo that he is not a bber i am and this is my opinion of his look.

this guy is rich, lean and is probably a nice guy........ i did not say this to him nor do i think he will ever see this thread so why are so many of his bum boy's getting so upset?


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok i keep reading he is not a bber...... well no clearly not but at the same time his pic has been up loaded to a bbing site by some one who wanted to bum him! what has been said was more aimed at the guy who posted the 1st pic and made the thread, as he is on a bbing forum (there for you would think he is in to bbing) and is impressed by this look..... well if you are in to bbing and are impressed by this (fair play he is lean but that is it) and if this is what you aspire to look like i dnt quite know why you would be on a bbing site.... maybe a fitness site or some thing but bbing?.....
> 
> and all this bolox about how much pussy he gets and much money he makes..... wtf has that got to do with what this thread was about? it was about how lean he is so i could not give a poo about how rich he is or how much pussy he gets i am not jealous of any of this as i didnt even know this when i made my post's
> 
> ...


well yes i thought he looked a bit on the skinny side but in good nick, 995 better im sure than anyone on here. dont know what all the fuss is about.


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn thats awesome I think thats defo the ladies go for and he is super ripped to the max..


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Dutch did you get my Pm ??


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Scot does he tell you what dose GH he uses?

Some of you guys are crazy, in those pics he has a awesome physique, surely you can appreciate that, simply has like minded gym goers.

Biggym I am surprised you can call him skinny in that antagonistic manner, the simple retourt would be that you are FAT.

I never understand why people are such haters, this guy is an entusiast for the gym and looking good and has achieved a heavily muscled physique in as much as the muscle he caries it actual muscle and more than most people have.

So in short he looks damn good, and unless you look better just bow in admiration, If like me me you do look better, you will probably appreciate the hard work and say well-done.

Cheers Fattys


----------



## Paul40 (Mar 25, 2009)

he has clearly changed from 2006:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uICjgLtCiuE


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

extremely gay but non the less ripped to pieces !!

= http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.alexander-lifecoaching.com/x/img/portfolio/scott-alexander-photo4ao.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.alexander-lifecoaching.com/&usg=__Rjz1OWqYlROYxUkL36Ffr2oHJiU=&h=600&w=400&sz=208&hl=en&start=35&zoom=1&tbnid=DpXVSdXX3CTTLM:&tbnh=132&tbnw=90&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dscott%2Balexander%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rlz%3D1B3GGGL_enGB345GB345%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D570%26tbs%3Disch:10%2C911&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=579&vpy=211&dur=530&hovh=275&hovw=183&tx=99&ty=165&ei=Ni4sTYTjI4aC5AaXz4GXCw&oei=7i0sTeXcE8yxhAeTmaiYCg&esq=12&page=3&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:35&biw=1024&bih=570


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

some of his videos are nothing short of cringworthy


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

IMO he looks horrible there. Yeah he may have a better body and be more ripped than me but i don't like that look. I'm not saying it's bad as that what he likes and all respect to him, but personally i'd never want to be than ripped. Looks like an pumped up African orphan.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Credit where due lads.. no one on this board has as low BF as that guy. I see hard work & dedication at it's best


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> *big jim, youv not competed so your not a bodybuilder,* i shag hundreds of chics but im no porn star. Not bumming but he was uploaded and hardly anyone had a sane critique. skinny? no hes very lean but not 250lbs which is thick. slim, athletic, needing mass in areas but skinny?
> 
> and yes i cant lie many who are fat could achieve such rebuttle.
> 
> ...


lol yes i have lol i did the stars last yr so if comping means you are a bber then i am one show more of a bber then you! i also plan on doing more this yr so suk my balls.

imo yes he is skinny

and he made x amount like i said this is a bbing forum and i didnt know he was loaded before i posted and it would not have changed what i did post if i did know this lol

i dnt give a poo about how loaded he is the thread was not this is the definition of loaded check this rich guy's bank balance out! or was did i miss read or are so obsessed with how rich he is? do you take payment off this guy for your ass? it is looking that way buddy.

i usually like you and your posts but you seem like you want this guy's cock in your ass atm.....

any way you said you left the site? do you mean you didnt log on for a wile? how can you leave a web site you just dnt visit lol

as said suk my virtual balls as im (in your own opinion) more of a bber then you! so suk my bbing balls! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok so we now know scott is not a bber or a porn star...... that clears that up for me at least lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> big jim, youv not competed so your not a bodybuilder, i shag hundreds of chics but im no porn star. Not bumming but he was uploaded and hardly anyone had a sane critique. skinny? no hes very lean but not 250lbs which is thick. slim, athletic, needing mass in areas but skinny?
> 
> and yes i cant lie many who are fat could achieve such rebuttle.
> 
> ...


You want to bum him.

Like actually bum him. Mayhap you have already :whistling:

He is in very lean condition definitely - but the pics ARE manipulated - to say no one on this site has been as ripped is a little untrue I feel.

I don't think many bbers should follow suit - fact is the world isn't big enough for everyone to be like that. I mean if everyone becomes special, then who is special any more?

Ultimately, people are entitled to their own opinions, and as long as put intelligently, I don't think should be lambasted for it it. If some people plain don't like the look, then fair enough. Whether or not they themselves are as big/lean/rich as the person they are commenting on means nowt.

I suppose I am just worried that people get pounced on and labeled as jealous, just for airing their own opinion which they are perfectly entitled to.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

rs007 said:


> *You want to bum him.*
> 
> Like actually bum him. Mayhap you have already :whistling:
> 
> ...


i think scott would be on the receiving end tbh......

but this thing about him being rich..... wtf has that got to do with any thing that was said in the opening of the thread?...... its like he got slagged then ppl were like you cant say that he earns x amount bla bla bla....... so what! ill have his cash but he can keep his body!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> i think scott would be on the receiving end tbh......
> 
> but this thing about him being rich..... wtf has that got to do with any thing that was said in the opening of the thread?...... its like he got slagged then ppl were like you cant say that he earns x amount bla bla bla....... so what! *ill have his cash but he can keep his body!*


a lil of topic (just a lil because there is some talk of bumming in here) but would you take his body for cash though? i think every man has his price


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Shady45 said:


> a lil of topic (just a lil because there is some talk of bumming in here) but would you take his body for cash though? i think every man has his price


lol re read buddy i said i would have his cash........ but i would not have his body lol but if the price was right i fuk any guy in the ass! even my dad! so what!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

............................... i always cross that line dnt i?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol *re read buddy i said i would have his cash........ but i would not have his body lol* but if the price was right i fuk any guy in the ass! even my dad! so what!


i know, maybe what i said sounds right in my head but doesn't come out right, if you get me? lol



big_jim_87 said:


> ............................... i always cross that line dnt i?


you probably did just leap over that line, but meh i aint one to judge


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I suppose I am just worried that people get pounced on and labeled as jealous, just for airing their own opinion which they are perfectly entitled to.


exactly ,i dont think any ones really that jealous of the guy,the guy does seem to have mental

issues,a bit jacko like.I bet there are some people who will feel sorry for this bellend.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: These topics are funny.

So people who don't like the look are jealous of his money and success, despite the fact the topic was about his physique?

Thos who admire him are homosexuals who idolise him?

God bless UKM. :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

imagine he had kids,the names he would give them..he'd call one of them rolex


----------



## northernlad2012 (Nov 17, 2010)

Don't hate the player....hate the game!!

Lets be honest here, there is NO WAY you can call this guy skinny.

Ok, he may not be Massive nor have the size of Jay Cutler, but in no way is the guy skinny.

Someone here mentioned that he is not ripped!!- Come on, if thats not ripped then what the hell is!! Most guys would be more than happy with that look, most women would be happy to have a man with a body like that.

At the end of the day, they guy works hard in & out of the gym & seems to be sucessfull in business & at building a great body.

Does this make him a great guy? No, However, love him or hate him, credit where credit is due.

like i saids earlier guys, Don't hate the player....hate the game!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> :lol: These topics are funny.
> 
> *So people who don't like the look are jealous of his money and success, despite the fact the topic was about his physique?*
> 
> ...


lol thank you! this was my point but you put it better lol load of bolox! lol

oh also in topic you and every one else that hasn't comped is not a bber lol so chris you cant be a bber so what are you?

lol God bless scott eh?


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

looks like david beckham after botox gone wrong


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i respect everyone's got their preferences and may not like his physique, but Big Jim, you just seem to rip into him with such venom! No need for it.

i wouldn't play the jealousy card on you, cos you clearly have a good physique (i actually prefer yours anyhoo)

but lay off him, and remember this is general convo, we can discuss him without him being a bber.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

That was not venom that was tren lol any way his look disgusted me lol


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

What can the skinny **** squat?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i think on some level everyone is impressed with his build because we have 10 pages of opinions on one guy


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> i think on some level everyone is impressed with his build because we have 10 pages of opinions on one guy


no doubt he has bodyfat levels plenty of people envy and fair play to the guy. much prefer how he looked before though, he was still lean then and also had size


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

He looks good on his web page.

But he is defo a tool.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I actually like the bloke in the vids I've watched

A likeable nobber, (dare I say a white brizzle)


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

CJones said:


> I actually like the bloke in the vids I've watched
> 
> A likeable nobber, (dare I say a white brizzle)


IM A BIZZLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! not a brizzle

i should neg you for that post but ive still got your self esteem so dont want push you even further


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

LOL,

I know your bloody name mate, PMSL


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

CJones said:


> LOL,
> 
> I know your bloody name mate, PMSL


nob


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

:tt2:


----------

